# Taurus pt609 pro



## Pitbull_Mike78 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just bought a taurus pt609 pro 9mm. I was wondering if there are holsters made to fit them with a laser sight attached also. I've looked all over the internet and don't know anywhere else to look. So here I am where I probably should have started lol


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You will likely have to touch base with custom maker. Try looking on Facebook or some of the holster threads in the forum. RDR holster may be able to help, and you may want to look into Garrett Industries.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pitbull_Mike78 said:


> I just bought a taurus pt609 pro 9mm. I was wondering if there are holsters made to fit them with a laser sight attached also. I've looked all over the internet and don't know anywhere else to look. So here I am where I probably should have started lol


Sorry that your holster search is hitting some road blocks, but would like to see your new purchase. Got any pictures?


----------

